# Portrait - Patricia Arquette



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Patricia Arquette from the freddy kruger movies


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

you are great digital artist!:smile:


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

That's amazing, great eye for detail


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

finished finally










*Original*:


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------

